# Tecumseh Vector VLV50-500003



## Russell (Sep 3, 2009)

Anyone know where to get a carb kit for this engine? All the vendors have kits for all carbs 'but vector engine'. It has a square bowl and is held by a clip and not a bowl nut.

Thanks!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

These carburetors are pretty simple and easy to work on. You may only need to replace a couple of O-Rings to get it going.

The bowl kit is available and runs around $20.00

http://www.jackssmallengines.com/se...h7co&cof=FORID:11&q=730235b&sa.x=0&sa.y=0#204


----------



## Russell (Sep 3, 2009)

*Thanks*

Yup, saw the bowl kit. I was looking for a full kit. The mower is dying on hills and i was gonna break the whole thing down and clean/rework it. Been a dang good engine.

Thanks,
Russell


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

They don't really make a kit for this carburetor, the only things to replace are the bowl gasket, the drain gasket, the float needle & seat, and the 2 O-Rings one on the nozzle and the one between the main jet and bowl body. The bowl kit, it pretty much a full kit, since it will have all the replaceable parts already installed in the bowl, just clip it on and go.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

30Year;
I tried to explain that bowl to someone the other day and all i got was the "deer in the headlights" look. When you tell someone the easiest fix is buy part number xxx and snap the old on off and the new one on and you're done, just doesn't sound right to a lot of people(I being one of them the first time I saw it). Have a good one. Geo


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

geogrubb said:


> 30Year;
> I tried to explain that bowl to someone the other day and all i got was the "deer in the headlights" look. When you tell someone the easiest fix is buy part number xxx and snap the old on off and the new one on and you're done, just doesn't sound right to a lot of people(I being one of them the first time I saw it). Have a good one. Geo


I know what you mean...

I encounter a lot of resistance to this carburetor on many of the sites I frequent. 

I would rather work on this carburetor then any of the others Tecumseh used. They are by far the simplest and easiest ones to repair. I don't think I have used the bowl kit but once, since the O-Rings generally take care of any problems and only take a few minutes to replace. I never even remove the carburetor from the engine, just snap the bowl off, blow it out and replace the O-Rings, then reinstall and I am done. There are no parts on the upper part that really need any attention.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

I personally file the flat spot of the carb when I get one in, I've had problems with them sealing even with new bowl gaskets here and there, and noticed that the ones weren't very flat

light fileing took care of it though


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I have had good luck just replacing the "O" rings, however, I only fix 2-3 per season. First time I saw one I said, that carb looks more like something you would see on Star Trek or something. Have a good one. 
Geo


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Pyro,

If they are not sealing, then you did not have the alignment pins lined up in the body. I have literally worked on hundreds of these carburetors and never have had to file a single one!


----------



## Russell (Sep 3, 2009)

*Thanks Guys*

I will proceed with the bowl kit. Like I said, this has been a dang good engine on this 21" Ariens frame circa 1993. It runs circles around the Ariens 6.5 Hp briggs with the dumb blade clutch.

see ya,

Russell in B'ham


----------



## smoorman (Jun 29, 2013)

*Tecumseh Vectior Carb Problems*



30yearTech said:


> Pyro,
> 
> If they are not sealing, then you did not have the alignment pins lined up in the body. I have literally worked on hundreds of these carburetors and never have had to file a single one!


Since you have worked on so many of these I need help. Recently rebuilt the whole engine and the carb...now it won't run. I get air flow through the carb when I blow on the fuel inlet and put finger over the priming hole on the aluminum body...the mower will run but it floods like crazy after I stop it...like is siphoning or something...when I try to restart after I have been running I can see big white puffs of gas coming out of the exhaust...and it smells. What is going on there. I added an O ring to the top of the plastic inlet pipe under the aluminum body based on a suggestion from another user. At least the mower ran after this but it really flood like crazy now. Please help if you can.[/I] Everything else in the carb is new all o rings ect.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

When you rebuilt the carburetor, did you use OEM parts? Many of the parts and kits available aftermarket are for the aftermarket carburetors that are now available, and not meant to work with the OEM carburetors.

There is not supposed to be any o ring between the nozzle and carburetor body, remove it. That is probably not the cause of any flooding issue, but could prevent the bowl from properly seating against the gasket and carburetor body. Check the inlet needle and seat, and the float to make sure it does not have any fluid in it. Make sure the float pin is snapped in place on both sides when installed, and finally check and make sure the float bowl vent is not restricted.


----------



## smoorman (Jun 29, 2013)

*Update on Vector Carb.*



30yearTech said:


> When you rebuilt the carburetor, did you use OEM parts? Many of the parts and kits available aftermarket are for the aftermarket carburetors that are now available, and not meant to work with the OEM carburetors.
> 
> There is not supposed to be any o ring between the nozzle and carburetor body, remove it. That is probably not the cause of any flooding issue, but could prevent the bowl from properly seating against the gasket and carburetor body. Check the inlet needle and seat, and the float to make sure it does not have any fluid in it. Make sure the float pin is snapped in place on both sides when installed, and finally check and make sure the float bowl vent is not restricted.


I bought the rebuild kit from Sears which is where the lawnmower is from. The vent hole really seems to be clear...As far as the extra O ring I can remove it....when I put it there the mower ran much better however. I can remove it. I don't see any fuel coming out the of the bowl and I do think the float is working. One other curious questions. Does in make a difference when you put the plastic inlet back into the bowl which way it is turned. One side has 2 holes on it and the other has one. Do these need to be oriented in any particular way? 

Thank you for the reply...I appreciate it.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Not sure what your calling a "plastic inlet" if it's the main jet your referring to, it should only have 1 hole in it and there should be a spring behind it. 

If you could post a picture of it, that would be helpful.


----------

